# معاملات الرب(يا لعمق غنى الله وحكمتة وعلمه"ما أبعد احكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء(رو33:11)



## ramzy1913 (9 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://

معاملات الرب 
يا لعُمق غنى الله وحكمته وعلمه. ما أبعد أحكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء ( رو 11: 33 )


هل تستطيع أيها القارئ العزيز أن تفسر معاملات الرب معك تفسيرًا صحيحًا؟ هل تستطيع أن تفهم لماذا سمح الرب بأشواك تُدمي القدمين أحيانًا، ولماذا حرمك من شيء تريده أو من شخص أنت في حاجة إليه؟ 

أ ليست في حوادث الأيام وصروف الزمان علامات استفهام كثيرة؟ نعم! إننا كثيرًا ما نقف أمام تجارب صعبة، ونضع اليد على الفم. نصمت ولا نتكلم لأنه هو فعل. 

لكن أيها الأحباء لا يفتكرن أحد أنه قادر على تفسير كل معاملات الله معه عن فهم وإدراك صحيحين لفكره السامي، لأن أحكامه أبعد عن أن تُفحص، وطرقه أبعد عن أن تُستقصى ( رو 11: 33 ). 

أما الإيمان فيثق أن الرب يهدينا طريقًا مستقيمًا ( مز 107: 7 ) «وكل سُبل الرب رحمة وحق» ( مز 25: 10 ) «وكل الأشياء تعمل معًا للخير للذين يحبون الله» ( رو 8: 28 ). الإيمان يفسر كل شيء في ضوء الصليب وفي نور محبة الله «الذي لم يُشفق على ابنه بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين» ( رو 8: 32 ). الإيمان يثق ويشكر الله في كل ظرف، لأنه يقول في كل حال: كيف لا يهَبنا مع ابنه ربنا يسوع المسيح كل شيء؟ 

لم يستطع إبراهيم أن يفهم لماذا يطلب منه الله ذبح ابنه، ولكنه آمن. وقد رأى مجد الله في إعادة ابنه إليه حيًا. وموسى لم يعرف لماذا يُبقيه الله أربعين سنة في البرية، ولكنه وثق وقد رأى مجد الله عندما دعاه ليُخرج إسرائيل من العبودية. 

ويوسف لم يفهم قصد الله في قسوة إخوته عليه وفي افتراء امرأة قاسية شريرة عليه وفي بقائه سنين طويلة سجينًا متألمًا بالظلم، ولكنه وثق ورأى أخيرًا مجد الله في كل هذه الحالات. 

لم يفهم يعقوب فكر الله الذي سمح ليوسف أن يُنتزع من أحضان أبيه الحبيبة، ولكنه رأى مجد الله عندما نظر وجه يوسف هذا كمتسلط على أرض مصر وكحافظ لحياته ولحياة شعب كثير في وسط الجوع الشديد. 

وهكذا قد يكون الأمر معك .. تقول: ”أنا لا أفهم لماذا سمح الله لي بهذه الظروف ....“ 

يا صديقي ليس المطلوب منا، أن نفهم كل طرق الله معنا. والله لا ينتظر منا ذلك، لكننا يومًا ما سنرى مجد الله في نفس الأمور التي لا نفهمها الآن. فقط لنثق في أمانته وحكمته ومحبته، فيؤول ذلك إلى راحة القلب في جميع الظروف. 
============
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم= رمزى


----------

